# di2 problem, firmware update BT-DN110



## bfigas (Jan 11, 2015)

Hello All!
It's not a new problem but I cannot find right solution. I read hundreds of posts about it and I still don't know what to do.
After 2 hours of upgrading firmware of BT-DN110 (3% progress!!!) I interupted it. Of course like in many other case system is not working at all. 
I connect it to E-TUBE from my PC but no device was found. Nothing.
When I disconnect battery it works fine and finds all the stuff.
Only when battery is connected System is unrecognizable.
Is my battery is broken? Can be unblocked only with PCE1? Is any other solution?

My configuration:
EW-RS910
EW-WU111
FD/RD-R9150
ST-R9170-L & R
BT-DN110

Thank you for any help


----------



## bfigas (Jan 11, 2015)

Problem solved. Battery unlocked with PCE1.
Bartek


----------



## Dry Side (Oct 6, 2012)

Yep PCE1 is the only way to unbrick a battery that is bricked by the mobile app. The mobile app leaves much to be desired. Unfortunately it is the only way to update the Di2 wireless units.


----------



## Dry Side (Oct 6, 2012)

A year later and once again the iOS E-Tube app bricked the Di2 battery while updating firmware. Used the PC/Windows programmer to restore. So avoid the mobile apps for Di2 firmware updates. 

I did notice I can now update the wireless unit with the PC programmer. So more reason to avoid the mobile app.


----------

